# Coconut?



## Bluecheetah (Jun 21, 2019)

Has anyone found a good coconut fragrance? Everything I have tried is horrible. I’m looking for something for hot press soaps and lotions that has that sweet summery coconut smell of suntan lotion.


----------



## artemis (Jun 21, 2019)

Bluecheetah said:


> Has anyone found a good coconut fragrance? Everything I have tried is horrible. I’m looking for something for hot press soaps and lotions that has that sweet summery coconut smell of suntan lotion.


Try searching the forum for "coconut FO." This question comes up frequently.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 21, 2019)

Here is a thread that might be helpful https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-quest-for-coconut.52323/

FWIW, my favorite coconut is Caribbean Coconut from WSP.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 29, 2019)

Try island coconut - from candle science


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 11, 2019)

My MIL is very enthusiastic about my lard soap (yay!).  I offered to make her more with a favorite fragrance.  She likes the scent of coconut ginger SoftSoap.  I guess I need to buy some to check it out unless someone here can give me a good description.

Has anyone tried the Crafters Choice Coconut 94 FO from WSP.  The vanilla content is only 1% compared with 10% for the Caribbean Coconut.  The reviews for using 94 in cp soap give no indications that it causes problems other than discoloring to tan. I don’t see the Island Coconut at Candle Science.  I read the coconut FO thread and don’t see another obvious choice unless I want challenges I’m not ready for.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay the Caribbean Coconut from WSP discolors to tan - not a dark color. If you add it to only part of the batter it doesn’t migrate into the other areas. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 12, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> She likes the scent of coconut ginger SoftSoap.


I haven't tried it, but the description of this FO sounds lovely -- From Nature With Love:
https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/SOAP/product.asp?product_id=FOHAWAIIANGINGER14


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 12, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay the Caribbean Coconut from WSP discolors to tan - not a dark color. If you add it to only part of the batter it doesn’t migrate into the other areas. At least that has been my experience.


Thanks Dibbles - For some reason I thought it was one that gets dark, dark.  How strong is the vanilla in the scent?  Unless I start opening bottles in the grocery, I don’t see how I can get around buying some SoftSoap.  I’m guessing there will be other notes in addition to ginger and coconut.  



Zany_in_CO said:


> I haven't tried it, but the description of this FO sounds lovely -- From Nature With Love:
> https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/SOAP/product.asp?product_id=FOHAWAIIANGINGER14



Thanks Zany - It does sound nice and I like their color suggestions!  The reviews seem to suggest some possible issues with performance in cp, which sound familiar after reading TVivians coconut FO thread.  MIL mentioned that she’s not big on florals, but it’s hard to know what that means.


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2019)

Have you tried Exotic Coconut by Crafter's Choice?  I love the scent; but unfortunately it discolors to brown.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 12, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I guess I need to buy some to check it out unless someone here can give me a good description.


A bit of advice about trying to match an existing fragrance in a commercial product. It's a lot like trying to match reds... very challenging. So, if t'were me, I would definitely get a sniff at the grocery store -- easy enough to do -- then find something similar that you like, that plays nice in CP, that sticks, etc. It will probably morph in lard soap anyway... a little oakmoss in the blend would be a plus, to my mind at least.

Also, if you want to blend FOs, White Ginger & Amber is a good starting point and it is carried by several suppliers. We used it as a single note fragrance for one of my wholesale customers for years. 
*BB's White Ginger & Amber (Cybilla)*


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 12, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> A bit of advice about trying to match an existing fragrance in a commercial product. It's a lot like trying to match reds... very challenging. So, if t'were me, I would definitely get a sniff at the grocery store -- easy enough to do -- then find something similar that you like, that plays nice in CP, that sticks, etc. It will probably morph in lard soap anyway... a little oakmoss in the blend would be a plus, to my mind at least.
> 
> Also, if you want to blend FOs, White Ginger & Amber is a good starting point and it is carried by several suppliers. We used it as a single note fragrance for one of my wholesale customers for years.
> *BB's White Ginger & Amber (Cybilla)*



I love white ginger and amber!  I bought some of the SoftSoap today, and whew, there are a lot of “notes.”  The predominant one is coconut, but past that I’m not sure.  I may try mixing coconut FO with the white ginger and amber to see where it gets me with my MIL.  Am I recalling correctly that you add oak moss when you use lard?  I don’t seem to be having problems with lardiness coming through in my soaps per my now diverse group of testers.

I need a push on the scent learning curve.  How is it that an FO with two names, e.g. Ginger & Amber, is considered to have only one note?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 12, 2019)

lsg said:


> Have you tried Exotic Coconut by Crafter's Choice?  I love the scent; but unfortunately it discolors to brown.


I haven’t tried any coconut FOs at all!  So many scents, so little time!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 12, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Am I recalling correctly that you add oak moss when you use lard?  I don’t seem to be having problems with lardiness coming through in my soaps per my now diverse group of testers.


Yeppers, that's me. I love oakmoss ... straight or as an anchor in blends. It's definitely "old school" from back in the day when lard was home-processed.


Mobjack Bay said:


> I need a push on the scent learning curve.  How is it that an FO with two names, e.g. Ginger & Amber, is considered to have only one note?


Yeah, well, I guess I misspoke... I meant to say, to my nose, it doesn't have any complex notes in there... pretty straight forward.
*ETA*: I emailed a soaping buddy in AZ who does a lot of ordering from FNWL. She is in the process of cleaning out her soaping closet because she's ready to quit doing markets. I'm hoping she has the FO I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 12, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO So far, I seem to be drawn to simpler scents.  To make up for it I drink gin, not vodka!


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2019)

Zany, is it still a Cybilla?  I see that BB no longer carries any FO with Cybilla in the name, and one of my favorites of theirs was a Cybilla and I was disappointed it is no longer listed as such, so thought maybe the formula had to change or something like that and haven't really followed up at all.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 18, 2019)

If the annals of SMF are correct, Cybilla was a company the BB bought out.  Is that correct?  Maybe enough time has gone by for them top stop tacking Cybilla onto the name?


----------



## lucycat (Aug 19, 2019)

I am using Rain that was sold by BB with the Cybilla name.  Even though the name isn't there it is the same fragrance (with multiple reformulations over the years of course).  So,  I think this year they just dropped decided to drop the Cybilla name.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 19, 2019)

earlene said:


> Zany, is it still a Cybilla?  I see that BB no longer carries any FO with Cybilla in the name, and one of my favorites of theirs was a Cybilla and I was disappointed it is no longer listed as such, so thought maybe the formula had to change or something like that and haven't really followed up at all.


Hi Earlene... I was surprised to hear that so I went to BB and typed "Cybilla" in the search box and here's what I got... 

https://www.brambleberry.com/search?q=Cybilla&sz=18

You're correct... no mention of Cybilla so I'm guessing they reformulated to take the pthalates out and can no longer call it "Cybilla", if that makes sense. I'm disappointed too. I love her Almond Biscotti and used in my cuticle balm packaged in mini-compacts. Mmm-mmm good!

ETA: @Bluecheetah My apologies for going Off Topic. My bad.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 19, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> If the annals of SMF are correct, Cybilla was a company the BB bought out.  Is that correct?  Maybe enough time has gone by for them top stop tacking Cybilla onto the name?


When I first joined a soapmaking forum in 2004, Cybilla was an independent fragrance oil maker and well recognized as a top formulator. Across the board, her fragrances were well liked and had that "stickability" that's so hard to find, esp. now since pthalates are a big no-no. When Cybilla retired, your research is correct, BB picked up her line. Your guess is as good as mine as to why they dropped the name.


----------



## earlene (Aug 20, 2019)

I knew about the history of Cybilla, but am sad I can no longer get that FO.  BB doesn't even have it listed anymore in any version.  Ah well.  I have so many other fragrances, I'll live.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay the Caribbean Coconut from WSP discolors to tan - not a dark color. If you add it to only part of the batter it doesn’t migrate into the other areas. At least that has been my experience.


Dibbles - love the soaps in your new avatar


----------



## dibbles (Aug 20, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Dibbles - love the soaps in your new avatar


Thank you


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 30, 2019)

Might want to try this:
https://nurturesoap.com/products/co...os=1&_sid=63aae6ac6&_ss=r&variant=32729498892

I haven't soaped it, but it is by far the best OOB I have smelled.


----------

